# DAA Daily Parking charges



## Black Sheep (1 Dec 2008)

Have you been watching The DAA ads all over Dublin and in the daily papers re parking charges at Dublin Airport. 
Last week the ad. said "Daily parking rates at Dublin Airport E30 per day (short term car park)
This weeks ad says  "Daily parking rates at Dublin Airport E7 per day (long term car park)

Why would anyone want to pay E30 per day when you could park for E7


----------



## Satanta (1 Dec 2008)

Black Sheep said:


> Why would anyone want to pay E30 per day when you could park for E7


The short term is a short walk from the terminal and the long term is a bus ride.

Combine that with the fact that most visits to the short term would be for an hour or two and not the full day, most people will continue to use the short term for a collection at the airport and the long term when they are travelling themselves.


----------



## enoxy (3 Dec 2008)

Our car was broken into in the long term car park at dublin airport and stuff stolen. It's a crap service, there's no security at the long term car park. 

It's cheaper but if your car gets broken into then it's a false economy, particularly if you get hammered on your insurance premium if you claim.


----------



## Smashbox (3 Dec 2008)

Black Sheep said:


> Why would anyone want to pay E30 per day when you could park for E7


 
A friend of mine and her siblings/family went to Alton Towers for a weekend. Parked up their two cars, jetted off, came back to pay their car parking - €120 each please.

They had parked in the short stay unknown to them. Dunno how. One car paid up and headed back home, one argued and got it for €28 instead...


----------

